# NBA Regular Season GAME 5: Houston Rockets @ New Jersey Nets



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*@*











*ROCKETS​*




































C: Yao Ming 
PF: Juwan Howard 
SF: Tracy McGrady
SG: Derek Anderson  
PG: Rafer Alston

*NETS​*





































SF: Richard Jefferson 
PF: Scott Padgett 
C: Nenad Krstic 
SG: Vince Carter 
PG: Jason Kidd​

Houston and New Jersey get together at the Meadowlands. Rockets most likely will have their Superstar Tracy McGrady back in the lineup after missing the last 3 games with a back injury. Nets come off a 102-90 loss at Indiana.

Rockets win...WE GOT T-MAC! (I think...lol)

Rockets 101
Nets 92


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

This is going to be a great game, TMAC will be back and Howards going to be matched up against Padgett.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

yup tmac is playin, just in news on yahoo


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

it has been confirmed that collins is healthy and will start.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah,TMAC is in the starting lineup :banana:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao averaged 6 ppg against the Nets last season.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao made a nasty facial dunk! :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Go rockets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Yao made a nasty facial dunk! :biggrin:


was it nasty


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> Go rockets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kisstherim said:


>


what the nets suck


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> what the nets suck



Vinsane...I think its cuz ur name makes it look like ur a Nets fan.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The presence of TMAC alone makes our a totally different team! We might lose this game but I like the play right now, the confidence of the team is up.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ThaShark316 said:


> Vinsane...I think its cuz ur name makes it look like ur a Nets fan.


i'm a vince fan but the nets well except vince suck


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> what the nets suck


seems u r also a fake Nets fan and just a VC fan like me. :biggrin: :angel:

Edit:^confirmed.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> seems u r also a fake Nets fan and just a VC fan like me. :biggrin: :angel:


yuh waup boy i was hoping for a good game by vince but that's not gonna happen because the coach doesnt know how to utilize him


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why havent vince and tracy never had a good game against each other


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm really ecstatic that Luther is playin a lot tonight but I'm also tuning into the Bulls/Jazz game to check on Deron Williams.. I like what I see from Luther tonight


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

That's just why we want Head!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Luther baby!!

3 3's already.. YESSSSSSSSSS!!!

Career high: 9 pts


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Go head Go head :banana: :clap:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what a flop,geez :clown:


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

Tell me if you guys agree how does someone get suspended off a site for switchin teams


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I guess JVG will never give up on wesley cuz he loves him so much?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Cakeman said:


> Tell me if you guys agree how does someone get suspended off a site for switchin teams


Did u just see what Ballscientist post in the Nets board? 



Ballscientist said:


> Rockets are the worst team in the nba, what are you guys doing?


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Heads really great :clap: 
Yao took a foul again :-(,but everythings going well.we r gonna win this time.
DW should really stay on bench! Go Jon! Go!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

skykisser said:


> DW should really stay on bench!


At least he can't play worse than somebody called Wesley.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

its already 20pages in the similar thread in nets board
I dunno why its only 2 here.
anyway, we r gonna be the winner. :banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

That's totally a BS call! :curse:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

skykisser said:


> its already 20pages in the similar thread in nets board
> I dunno why its only 2 here.
> anyway, we r gonna be the winner. :banana:


Nets board is the craziest board in BBB.net,they have so many posts that u don't even know if ur posts in the game thread will be read. :biggrin:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Yao had a really good rest today.
hope he can do something in 4th Q.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

oh,i made it 3!
finaly,we have Jon.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

This one's closer than it looks like it was gonna be at half time. The Nets guards are so much physically stronger than our backcourt, and we generally look pretty bad when TMAc and Yao are both sitting.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Holy ****! Good to see you back TMac!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

We r 10-16 from downtown,can u believe it?


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Carter is playing pretty dirty...


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Bill Worrell needs to take a relaxant: TRACY MCGRADY IS ON FIYAR!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

another 3ps from T-MAC! we need u, Tracy!


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Funny we are hitting all our open shots now that TMac is back... must be a huge mental boost to have him on the floor.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

t-mac is the man....it's sad we need him so bad tho....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC is simply not human! :banana: :banana:

TMAC made 30 pts in the 2nd half.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm happy to hear T-Mac is back, and nasty as ever!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> TMAC is simply not human! :banana: :banana:
> 
> TMAC made 30 pts in the 2nd half.


just incredible! without him, we might be probabaly struggling at 70s.
Now, we r near 100.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Tmac got me 37 fantasy points, TMAC IS A MONSTER!!

TMAC FOR MVP!


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

all i can say is tmac = CLUTCH


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Luther looked a little winded to me but I thought he played a good game.. His shooting fell as the game went on but that's ok.. Thoughts on Luther tonight?


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Luther looked a little winded to me but I thought he played a good game.. His shooting fell as the game went on but that's ok.. Thoughts on Luther tonight?



He made some shots early on, missed some later. Had some turnovers, but played within offense. His defense was solid. The more he plays, the better he will get. I am glad JVG sees that he can be the difference maker.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Head was impressive. He looked confident and poised. 

Wesley showed signs of life, but his defense isn't what it was before. 

Good rest for Yao. He was dominant when he was on the floor, except in the last quarter, in which he received the ball only once.

T-Mac... what can you say? (MVP?)


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congrats guys! Your team played well and TMac was awesome! 

Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

WOW T mac was on fire tonight. He almost made every shot in the fourth quarter. Freaking incredible. Tomorrow we get back to 500


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

speechless :banana:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

WOW :jawdrop: How good is T-Mac!!! He didn't score till the 2nd quarter I think, and was 1 from 9??? Then came came out and absolutely lit it up in the second half! No doubt if we had T-Mac we prolly would be 100% right now... no way would he have allowed us to choke down the stretch like in the previous games!!! 

Good to see Head given 30mins??? YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

In all of this excitement, Yao had a average game at the best. When will he ever learn to stay our of foul trouble?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Luther looked a little winded to me but I thought he played a good game.. His shooting fell as the game went on but that's ok.. Thoughts on Luther tonight?


Overall I thought he played very well, he shot and passed well, that's what you want from a rookie. He didn't try to do too much, if anything there were some times I wanted him to be aggressive and go to the basket strong.

I was glad to see TMac back to his old self, I was worried. At the end of the game did you see DA give TMac that big bear hug, it was like he said "Thanks Superman, you saved the day!"


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> When will he ever learn to stay our of foul trouble?


maybe never,cuz of his size.  U can just hope he gets into foul trouble "a little less" often.


----------



## ivanpei (Oct 22, 2005)

DA- 6 points, 4 rebounds, 1 assist and 5 PERSONAL FOULS? Doesnt look very good. No wonder head got so many minutes. Btw I think Yao was winded for playing so many minutes in previous games. Cant blame him for playing just average tonight. 18 points in 20 minutes aint bad. Rebounding leaves alot to be desired though.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao didn't look very tired. JVG was just resting him for the Celtics. 18 points in 21 minutes is pretty damn good, especially since he barely touched the ball in the last 4-5 mins despite getting deep, comfortable position about three times in a row.

Btw, this win brought the franchise back above 0.500. The total record is currently 1545-1544.


----------

